# Party for 600 with 1960 snack menu



## chefcamacho (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a big event coming up is a corporate party for 600 people, and they want a snack menu like they can be dancing an eating without to much problem, it has to be like food from the 60´s Any Ideas that may help

Thanks


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ramaki
cheese on a toothpick
pate choux with various fillings
boiled shrimp
cucumber sandwiches
station with rotelle
piggies in a blanket
warm tang with tea
sausage and cheese balls with an olive in the middle....baked, bisquick was a major ingrediant
cream cheese with pepper jelly


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I can remember things like Tab soda, jello molds, squishing white bread and roll up cheese and things and slice, cheese balls,sweedish meatballs,


----------



## chefcamacho (Nov 4, 2004)

Great many thanks for the Ideas Ill let you know how it went :lips:


----------

